# Fantastic Matching Singing Bird Pistols



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2015)

Singing-bird pistols that sold for $5.8 million. Absolutely incredible.The Only Pair of Matching Singing Bird Pistols.
.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2015)

WoW!! How gorgeous are these , and the work that went into them to produce them in the first place is astounding....but hey if I had 5 million to spend,,,I wouldn't be spending it on _them :dollar::dollar:_


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2015)

A wee bit out of my range, but beautiful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2015)

Very unusual and interesting Ken, I really enjoyed seeing them and watching that video, thanks!   Such beautiful and detailed work, and the little birdie was charming. :love_heart:  If I had enough money to have something like that at home in a collection, I'd be playing with it all the time!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 21, 2015)

Beautiful and sensibly priced for all the work and money to create.

If I owned them I'd be afraid to turn them on lest I break something.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2015)

I love 19th century automata. This is an amazing example and probably worth the price.

As far as practicality, though - all I could do with this pimp pistol is shoot people the bird.


----------

